# FYI - Citronella candles don't repel mosquitoes



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The views of the Citronella Candle Manufacturer's Association may say they keep mosquitoes away, but Science says otherwise. 



> Citronella candles are great for setting a mood, but they’re not so great for the very thing they’re advertised to do: repel mosquitoes. That’s one conclusion from a new study that tested 11 types of repellents on Aedes aegypti mosquitoes—the vectors of Zika, yellow fever, dengue, and other diseases.


Want to repel mosquitoes? Don’t use citronella candles

-AH


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I think if anything is slightly repellent about them. it would be any smoke they would put off. Personally, I think wind works well at keeping them away.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Ooooo sign me up for that research:

"A human sat at one end of a wind tunnel as “bait,” while scientists measured how many mosquitoes moved toward their target"


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

No kidding. Fun research job. 

What do people use that works for them. I haven't run into any major mosquito problems. I'd like to know as I have a deso trip this summer.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Roguelawyer said:


> No kidding. Fun research job.
> 
> What do people use that works for them. I haven't run into any major mosquito problems. I'd like to know as I have a deso trip this summer.



90% DEET with long sleeves and a mosquito net....


----------

